# COP-Handy / COP-RTE Transfertool



## sps-concept (13 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

gerade heute bin ich indirekt gefragt worden ob es wieder mal ein neues Tool gibt. Ja gibts seit paar Wochen.

Mit dem Tool COP-Transfer können die Projektierungsdaten ohne Neugenerierung ins Gerät transferiert werden. Es gibt Voteile gegenüber dem Transfer und ist für Servicepersonal und den Endkunden besonders geeignet. Mehr Details auf der Homepage -> Tools -> COP-Transfer







MfG
André Räppel


----------



## zotos (13 Dezember 2006)

*Das mit dem Verlinken musst Du noch üben.*

Hallo André,
im direkten Link auf das Tool hats Du ein http// zuviel drin. "http://http//www.sps-concept.de/tools/cop_transfer.htm"

//wurde bereits verbessert//


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 Dezember 2006)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Mit dem Tool COP-Transfer können die Projektierungsdaten ohne Neugenerierung ins Gerät transferiert werden. Es gibt Voteile gegenüber dem
> MfG
> André Räppel


Was ist den ein COP ?
Hab ich ja noch nie gehört...
:sm9:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Was ist den ein COP ?
> Hab ich ja noch nie gehört...
> :sm9:



Sind Sie nicht der COP-Experte?   

http://www.schleicher-electronic.com/Bediengeraete.38.0.html

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Ralle (13 Dezember 2006)

@deltalogic
gröl


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (14 Dezember 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Sind Sie nicht der COP-Experte?


LOL , da wollte ich drauf hinaus...


----------

